

PG: Thinking of adding a search facility to news.yc? - aswanson

It doesn't have to be something like pagerank, just a simple text match would work?
======
pg
I'm getting one of the startups in this batch to write it for us, using their
product.

~~~
shiro
Then there's little reason to hold back, I think. It's a good opportunity for
them to test on a moderately-sized environment with real users, right?

~~~
pg
They're not holding back. Their product just isn't done yet. The startups in
the current batch are only 7 weeks old.

~~~
shiro
Oh, OK. I thought the demand of the search feature was obvious, so the reason
you asked here was to see if there were enough demand to spend your time on
the feature.

To answer the original question, yes, even simple word search would be great.

------
aaroneous
It has been requested a few times: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

I agree with you, I think it's something news.yc really needs.

~~~
yagibear
And workarounds have been suggested a few times:

<http://nycs.bigheadlabs.com/> <http://ycsearch.com/>

~~~
sethjohn
My problem was that I knew I wanted to search, and I knew that workarounds had
been posted...but I couldn't figure out how to search through YCnews to find
the searchers!

------
henning
this is why having your marginal language of choice target a mainstream
platform like the JVM or the CLR is nice - you can always use all the great
existing libraries (Lucene, for example) while only slightly dirtying your
code.

------
sabhishek
Yeah, thats will be really a nice thing to have for ycnews. Looking for a
piece in the archive is not convenient always.

------
yubrew
There's also <http://www.ycsearch.com> which does a decent job.

~~~
ivankirigin
is that just "search terms" site:<http://news.ycombinator.com> ?

~~~
paulgb
Actually it uses Google coop, but the basic idea is the same.

------
daniel-cussen
Any kind of search would be great.

